# Cheese



## TravlinGreaser (Oct 31, 2012)

Last night I found out I could easily eat a block of mozzarella cheese. This morning I found out that just because I can do something doesn't mean I should


----------



## kokomojoe (Nov 1, 2012)

totally worth it


----------



## bryanpaul (Nov 1, 2012)

what happened...... poop shoot get all stopped up?............. i tend to learn lessons like that when it comes to booze and drugs all the time........


----------

